# An eating issue



## dordtrecht5 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,

Audrey would like to show you all the efforts of your prayers.

What you must keep in mind here is that (if you haven’t been following the updates) Audrey hasn’t said many words at all over the three or four weeks; furthermore, she hasn’t eaten this much food since we were in Miami, Florida back in ’05. Today (Friday) she ate for hours, just little bits here and there. 

You know, the Lord is to be praised in all of this. What can a person say?

One of the transplant coordinators came into the room shortly after I shot this video and she said, “is she eating food?” 

I said, “yes!”

“Is this going up on your “miracle board” at church?” She asked.

We do not have such a “board” at our church, but if there was one...


If you would like to see the video, you may do so here. I am not sure how to post the video to this website, so this will have to do.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 8, 2008)

That's great! I actually watched her eat with great interest (which is a little odd, in retrospect). What a blessing!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 8, 2008)

Praise God she's eating!


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 8, 2008)

I haven't been able to view the video but I'm so happy she's eating! What a glad day for your family.


----------

